Ask HN: MBP users of HN, is it safe to upgrade to High Sierra yet? - jgalvez
======
wahern
No problems since I upgraded several weeks ago. Mac mini Server (Mid 2011).
Not MBP, but same hardware as 2011 MBP: Core i7 Sandy Bridge, Intel HD
Graphics 3000.

------
stephenr
Yes? I’ve had high sierra on a late 2011 mbp for months.

